# Hi, OC interested girl here...



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, the user Random Murderer dragged me over from the game....Urban Terror.  So im here.  Hi.

Anyhow.  check out my specs, I'm interested in Over clocking a little.  Not allot.  Ideas?  Do I need to?


----------



## mandelore (Apr 26, 2007)

lol quad core   sure you didnt just come to show off? only joking 

Welcome to TPU forums and im sure we can get yer rig all speedy and so


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

heh, "need" ?
no, but it would be a crime not to.
first off, are you using the intel stock cooler or did cyberpower hook you up with a nice aftermarket cooler?


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

pretty impressive rig ya got there! I would be careful overclocking on a quad core and stock cooling.


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

I think we elected  COOLERMASTER LGA 775+ 3.6GHZ FAN

I'll update my specs with that




Random Murderer said:


> heh, "need" ?
> no, but it would be a crime not to.
> first off, are you using the intel stock cooler or did cyberpower hook you up with a nice aftermarket cooler?


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

crap, shes not a girl.. she has a quad core..lol.. no girls have quad cores..lol.. thats a woman...lol

and hell yea overclock lol.. get that bad boy up to about 3.6 ghz easy.. and at nominal voltage and temp increases too. nothing drastic unless you try for like 4.0 ghz.. but 3.6 will be very nice for you with little effort..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

does it look like this?
or this?


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

check out my textfile from CPU-z.

Hopefully there isn't any private info in that.


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, that made me laugh.  Dad bought it for me, he's a techie





D007 said:


> crap, shes not a girl.. she has a quad core..lol.. no girls have quad cores..lol.. thats a woman...lol
> 
> and hell yea overclock lol.. get that bad boy up to about 3.6 ghz easy.. and at nominal voltage and temp increases too. nothing drastic unless you try for like 4.0 ghz.. but 3.6 will be very nice for you with little effort..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

It's down in between my desk and my wall. I'm not pulling it out.  LOL



Random Murderer said:


> does it look like this?
> or this?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> check out my textfile from CPU-z.
> 
> Hopefully there isn't any private info in that.



no personal info, just system info.
it seems youre running 2GB of GeIL 5-5-5-15 DDR2 @ 800MHz and running it in Dual channel mode.
you might wanna add that to your system specs, its a lot better than "2gb"


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

uhm.. ask your dad how he feels about adoption...lol.. kiddin... overclocking is really very simple.. you raise your cpu voltage a little bit, then raise your cpu FSB (front side bus) a bit..lol.. really not much to it at all.. i wish i was more familiar with the bios your using though, but it's all relatively the same.. after we get you a good number your happy with we test the stability with things like orthos and memtest.. just to make sure it's all running the way it's supposed to..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Done!  


Random Murderer said:


> no personal info, just system info.
> it seems youre running 2GB of GeIL 5-5-5-15 DDR2 @ 800MHz and running it in Dual channel mode.
> you might wanna add that to your system specs, its a lot better than "2gb"


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

nah, he'll be like WTF





D007 said:


> uhm.. ask your dad how he feels about adoption...lol.. kiddin... overclocking is really very simple.. you raise your cpu voltage a little bit, then raise your cpu FSB (front side bus) a bit..lol.. really not much to it at all.. i wish i was more familiar with the bios your using though, but it's all relatively the same.. after we get you a good number your happy with we test the stability with things like orthos and memtest.. just to make sure it's all running the way it's supposed to..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> nah, he'll be like WTF



ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

ok so....go on


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

lol im 30 and it was a total joke.. now on to overclocking...  would you like to get started?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> uhm.. ask your dad how he feels about adoption...lol.. kiddin... overclocking is really very simple.. you raise your cpu voltage a little bit, then raise your cpu FSB (front side bus) a bit..lol.. really not much to it at all.. i wish i was more familiar with the bios your using though, but it's all relatively the same.. after we get you a good number your happy with we test the stability with things like orthos and memtest.. just to make sure it's all running the way it's supposed to..



its a little more complex than that.
we have to make sure the pci/pci-e freq's are locked, the memory doesnt oc too fast, and the northbridge may need more voltage as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2007)

Just stopped by to say ... 



DAMN THATS SOME NICE SPECS KRISTI!


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks to Dad!  Anyhow, so what are the steps here?





JrRacinFan said:


> Just stopped by to say ...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THATS SOME NICE SPECS KRISTI!


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

oki doki.. first off do you know how to get into bios?
if not you typically hit the "del" key when your rebooting on the 1st screen.. that will get you into bios..
from there you go into settings and find the system voltages.. i dont know where they are in your bios but bios isnt big so you can find it easy by looking around.. lets raise your voltage from whatever it is to about .3 more volts and see where it gets us.. then reboot and hit "delete" again to enter bios again.. i reboot alot and save bios alot just to be safe. now after you raise the voltage go to the place where your cpu settings are for your (fsb) and (memory)
go to the fsb and raise it.. i think your multiplier is 11 if i remember correctly.. lets raise it until the final number it calculates goes to 3.6 ghz.. so depending on your bios it would read soemthing like 1800 @ ddr = 3600 which means 3.6 ghz.. see how that works? good good..  set the method to ( unlinked) by the way.. dont leave it on linked or auto.. the memory tends to link it's self to the cpu but if you raise the cpu the memory will raise it's self by default even if it goes way outside the memorys range.. so set it to unlinked k.. then reboot and see if you post to windows fine.. dont worry if you don't it's no biggie.. just reboot and raise the voltage a little bit until you do finally post.. then once you get to the point where you finall reach windows reboot and raise the voltage 2 slots up so you know your stable..   do i make sense? lol..


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> its a little more complex than that.
> we have to make sure the pci/pci-e freq's are locked, the memory doesnt oc too fast, and the northbridge may need more voltage as well.



pcie northbridge and southbrige we'll worry about later. seeing as you have a quad core your pcie frequencies will actually be worthwhile to raise..i believe they will be stock at 100 in your (system clocks) area in bios.. set them to about 120 each and the spp mcp frequency to about 220 as well.. 120 and 220 should be fine for now. set the voltages all on auto in bios except for your cpu.. odds are we wont need to raise anything else.. i run perfectly at 3.3 ghz with no raise in any other voltages than my cpu voltages withan e6400 conroe on the new nvidia chipset.. so i kinda have a good idea about it..lol..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

3.6 may be a bit out of reach for a first timer.
i'd say shoot for 3.2 at most right now, let it run like that for a while and if youre comfortable in bios after that try for 3.6


EDIT:
actually, i take that back. 3.3 would be perfect for a first timer, as that would set your fsb at 300 and that will make it easier to keep everything in proportion.


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

great.  I did .3 on the CPU and now it won't start up at all. Im on my laptop.  now what?





Random Murderer said:


> 3.6 may be a bit out of reach for a first timer.
> i'd say shoot for 3.2 at most right now, let it run like that for a while and if youre comfortable in bios after that try for 3.6


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> great.  I did .3 on the CPU and now it won't start up at all. Im on my laptop.  now what?



you raised the voltage .3 more than it was and now it wont start? that makes no sense alone..lol it wont start up at all ? can you get back into bios? or it wont boot period? ive only got an hour more im at work.. dont worry we can always bring you back to default setting in only  a few seconds..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> great.  I did .3 on the CPU and now it won't start up at all. Im on my laptop.  now what?



lol, he's telling you to dive right in at the max. ok, dont panic.
can you get back into bios?


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

i press the start button and it comes on then shuts off immediatly(no fans)



D007 said:


> you raised the voltage .3 more than it was and now it wont start? that makes no sense alone..lol


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

no, wont start up at all





Random Murderer said:


> lol, he's telling you to dive right in at the max. ok, dont panic.
> can you get back into bios?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 26, 2007)

Use "coretemp" to watch all four cores when you are OC'ing. If your cooler is not perfectly flat (and a lot of them aren't) or if the weight of the cooler is keeping from having the same pressure on the entire CPU, you will see that two cores are hotter than the other two.

At 3.1GHz, mine runs in the high 50s to mid 60s using prime95 (Scythe Mine Cooler)


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> no, wont start up at all


 ok jumper time..lol.. open the case.. at the bottom of the motherboard look for a small blue chip.. it fits on 2 prongs but there are three prongs on the fitting it sits in.. it is only covering two of those prongs.. take it off the two it is covering and make it cover the other 2. then reboot.. that resets your bios.. max for a quad is not 3.6 lol.. if you have a quad maxing at 3.6 return it...lol.. i can get 3.6 on a dang e6400 duo core..lol.. well with a good one.. i hit 3.4 on mine now. depends on the individual cores sometimes.. some are simply better than others.. use needle nose pliers or your small girl fingers should work fine.. dont sweat it.. this is normal..lol get use to it.. this is how overclocking works..lol


----------



## technicks (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

oh man.....


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

hell yeah! This is getting good now!


----------



## technicks (Apr 26, 2007)

I wish that would happen to me if i asked a question.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

ok, you need to reset cmos.
after that, dont raise voltages at all, start by raising fsb a few MHz at a time til it wont get past the bios screen.

first off though, you need to reset cmos, which isnt tough at all, but involves opening the pc.
once thats done, ground yourself to the case by keeping one hand touching the case at all times. then, look for a button battery. there should be a jumper next to it. (if there's not, it's no big deal, keep reading). pull that jumper off of the pins it's on and replace it after waiting 30 seconds. if there's no jumper, remove the battery and wait 30 seconds before putting it back in. now your pc should boot fine.


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> ok jumper time..lol.. open the case.. at the bottom of the motherboard look for a small blue chip.. it fits on 2 prongs but there are three prongs on the fitting it sits in.. it is only covering two of those prongs.. take it off the two it is covering and make it cover the other 2. then reboot.. that resets your bios.. max for a quad is not 3.6 lol.. if you have a quad maxing at 3.6 return it...lol.. i can get 3.6 on a dang e6400 duo core..lol.. well with a good one.. i hit 3.4 on mine now. depends on the individual cores sometimes.. some are simply better than others..



Dont forget to turn the power off.
Then unplug the computer from the wall.
Then wait a few minutes and then open the case.

You have to make sure that you dont get shocked and all the electricity is out of the comp.

Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

just make a false name like "chica hot chick" or somthing.... I bet you would get the same result LOL


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 26, 2007)

i stop to say i hate you  . . j/k 
really awesome computer. ask you dad when he will buy me one ?


----------



## technicks (Apr 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> just make a false name like "chica hot chick" or somthing.... I bet you would get the same result LOL



LOL. yeah that would draw some attention.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Conti027 said:


> i stop to say i hate you  . . j/k
> really awesome computer. ask you dad when he will buy me one ?



guys, stop spamming the thread.
she has an actual problem/question, and theres already been almost a full page of CRAP posts.
try posting something helpful.


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> guys, stop spamming the thread.
> she has an actual problem/question, and theres already been almost a full page of CRAP posts.
> try posting something helpful.




OK.... dont start changing voltage settings on your computer just cause someone else said to do it.  

Do the research and then do it


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

ok 45 minutes and i need to go home from work here.. so lets see where we can get at stock voltages.. please tell me what your fsb and multiplier are? you can find your multiplier in your "system clocks" area in bios..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK.... dont start changing voltage settings on your computer just cause someone else said to do it.
> 
> Do the research and then do it



good point.
honestly, i dont think trying to oc directly from stock to 3.6 is a good idea 
start out slow, like youre supposed to, just upping the fsb 3-5 MHz at a time and then rebooting...


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK.... dont start changing voltage settings on your computer just cause someone else said to do it.
> 
> Do the research and then do it



lol ok now.. dave.. u ever have a problem rasing your voltage and rebooting due to it? lol i seriously doubt it.. yea start slow and work at it.. for the rest of the night and tomorrow morning and the res tof this weekend lol.. im trying to find a quick good level here.. resetting jumpers is not a big deal.. dont freak out..lol.. or maybe you can just do it then? i dont have to offer any help and if im going to get lip for it i simply wont..lol.. i have a ssytem here overclocked very well and very stable on all current and high end parts.. it is what it is and it works..lol..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

ok im back online,  but now I get the message "missing operating system"  help?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> ok im back online,  but now I get the message "missing operating system"  help?



you need to go into bios and make sure that raid is enabled.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

yep..lol.. he said it.. back into bios and go into raid settings and "enable" raid. then it will boot fine..

ps.. honestly i could care less if the person im helping is a hemaphrodite.. i always help people who post "help me out" threads as soon as i see them because i like helping.. sorry, not desperate enough to have some weird  fantasy about online forum people i dont know..lol..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, raid enabled now.  But...WIndows boot manager is up telling me that "winload.exe" is missing or currupt.  any ideas?


----------



## technicks (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah overclocking your comp in a few hours is not a good idea. 
Please take the time to get familiar with your stuff. Basicly if i had a rig like that then i would not come to a forum to overclock but to learn how to do it.  
I won't say the guys here dont have the knowlege. The opposite really. 
But if i were you, i would like to have that knowlege myself before you damage your pc and you have to explaint it to your dad.

Oh yeah Random was that helpfull enough?


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> Ok, raid enabled now.  But...WIndows boot manager is up telling me that "winload.exe" is missing or currupt.  any ideas?



on reboot hit f6 to go into "raid setting" when it asks you too.. make sure it is set to boot.. also... your going to need to change oyur boot order to boot from hard disk.. go into bios into the boot order section and set the first boot priority to boot from hard disc and disable all the others.. you can always acess other methods on boot by pressing the "esc" key.. that will bring up a boot list to pick from.. odds are your trying to boot from cd as is the default settings of most bios.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> Ok, raid enabled now.  But...WIndows boot manager is up telling me that "winload.exe" is missing or currupt.  any ideas?



there's several things that could be wrong here, once again though, nothing damaged.
first try unplugging all usb devices then try booting


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

All this, and your barely back to where you were. I hope we all learned a good lesson here.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 26, 2007)

wow random met a girl? and she isnt make believe..mad props to random


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

maybe we could add more useless banter to this topic now? lol.. i dont think you enabled all the raid slots. did you? enable every one of them not just one.. sounds to me like you only enabled the first raid slot.. that means your reading like half of the os so it's missing some of it but it knows it's there.. also make sure you didnt accidentally unplug any sata cables while reaching in your box


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

nm


----------



## technicks (Apr 26, 2007)

Watch it, or else he gets mad for spamming this thread. Like he never does it. 
JK Random.


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, im back to Vista.  It wasn't  booting from the Raid LOL  Hell, im glad im smart hahaha

Anyhow, im back now.  I may try it on a smaller scale later.  thanks for all the help

Im learning!

Not bad for a chic eh?


 Thanks Random met me on Urban Terror. 



D007 said:


> maybe we could add more useless banter to this topic now? lol.. i dont think you enabled all the raid slots. did you? enable evry one of them not just one..


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> maybe we could add more useless banter to this topic now? lol.. i dont think you enabled all the raid slots. did you? enable every one of them not just one.. sounds to me like you only enabled the first raid slot.. that means your reading like half of the os so it's missing some of it but it knows it's there.. also make sure you didnt accidentally unplug any sata cables while reaching in your box



nah, if its not the usb thing its a more complicated fix, that will require a step by step...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> Ok, im back to Vista.  It wasn't  booting from the Raid LOL  Hell, im glad im smart hahaha
> 
> Anyhow, im back now.  I may try it on a smaller scale later.  thanks for all the help
> 
> ...



hey, sorry to freak ya out so bad!  
nothing's hurt though, just like i promised  
just post back here when you're ready to give it another go.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

lol seeeee... it was the raid enabling huh? i get the exact same message when i do the same thing..lol..
sorry I freaked ya out Kristi lol.. now you know what a real first time overclocker feels like lol.. good training my young tatawon..lol.. i know it's easy to say "dont freak out" lol.. but this is very typical when overclocking.. always remember exactly what you just did because will need to do it any and every time you reset cmos.-bios.. you'll have to re enable raid and rest the boot order and all of that just like you just did.. but i always say "a lesson earned is a lesson learned" the best way to drill something into memory is with terror lol.. and i bet you were scared poopless..lol sorry though.. i'll go easier on ya k. I'm going to do a little investigating about your bios/cmos so i will be better prepared for it k..

ps maybe people should talk about their maybes to people who dont overclock lol..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

I took the battery out and dropped it behind my machine LOL  nice eh?

Yep it was the raid enabling


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Nah, I knew I was in good hands, boys



Random Murderer said:


> hey, sorry to freak ya out so bad!
> nothing's hurt though, just like i promised
> just post back here when you're ready to give it another go.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 26, 2007)

you were trying to run RAId on vista? if you get it to work let me know how u did it


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> you were trying to run RAId on vista? if you get it to work let me know how u did it



she's got it running now, lol!
bet it hurts to be beaten by a girl, huh athlon?


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

hehe  yeah.

Vista is running good on this sys



Random Murderer said:


> she's got it running now, lol!
> bet it hurts to be beaten by a girl, huh athlon?


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

she set up raid herself? if so.. nice.. if it was a techie who did it.. no props..lol.. and if she set up the raid then she would know how to re enable raid lol... so yea...lol.. all good. I give ya props for having the gonads to open the case at all and not freak out and run to the computer store geek squad "who are worthless by the way" lol.. good job .. and you leraned something today.. now you see how important the jumper is.. hehe.. see..lol.. lesson one went over well right..lol.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> you were trying to run RAId on vista? if you get it to work let me know how u did it



Her PC is from Cyberpowerpc.com, so they enabled the RAID and installed VISTA...

Good company btw, I have seen 3 pc's come from there...one had the watercooling radiator on the bottom of the case, the second had wires tied that prevented the USB door from opening, but they were SUPER resonable $$, and 10-20 minutes of a fix for each, not bad...


Best of luck OC'in that MONSTER


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

that's right



Mediocre said:


> Her PC is from Cyberpowerpc.com, so they enabled the RAID and installed VISTA...
> 
> Good company btw, I have seen 3 pc's come from there...one had the watercooling radiator on the bottom of the case, the second had wires tied that prevented the USB door from opening, but they were SUPER resonable $$, and 10-20 minutes of a fix for each, not bad...
> 
> ...


----------



## d44ve (Apr 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> she set up raid herself? if so.. nice.. if it was a techie who did it.. no props..lol.. and if she set up the raid then she would know how to re enable raid lol... so yea...lol.. all good. I give ya props for having the gonads to open the case at all and not freak out and run to the computer store geek squad "who are worthless by the way" lol.. good job .. and you leraned something today.. now you see how important the jumper is.. hehe.. see..lol.. lesson one went over well right..lol.




yes yes, he was trying to teach you a lesson about the jumpers... thats it, yeah the jumper.  All the other stuff was just to help teach you about the jumper


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> yes yes, he was trying to teach you a lesson about the jumpers... thats it, yeah the jumper.  All the other stuff was just to help teach you about the jumper



ok and when are you going to start helping and stop trying to show your sexi man look to the girl? lol.. Ok rico suavey...lol..  

and now she knows about jumpers was the point Dave.. a lesson learned.. no one goes from knowing nothing to knowing everything..  thats common sense, but apparently common sense evades people once a woman comes into the picture..lol.. not just that, now she knows about re enabling raid and boot menus as well. think about it...

if your not here to help.. why are you posting here? you havent said one single helpful thing yet..lol.. all sarcasm, all about whos doing what wrong but no insight. why would that be Dave? lol.. ya know, if I didnt know any better I'd say someone is trying to impress someone with their e-penis lol..


----------



## Kristi_me! (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, D007, you messed me up in the first place LOL, BUT you also helped me the most 

Also, Random was very helpful.  I'll need to go back into Urban Terror and shoot him now 

Thanks everyone

PS: I am a quick learner  




D007 said:


> ok and when are you going to start helping and stop trying to show your sexi man look to the girl? lol.. Ok rico suavey...lol..
> 
> and now she knows about jumpers was the point Dave.. a lesson learned.. no one goes from knowing nothing to knowing everything..  thats common sense, but apparently common sense evades people once a woman comes into the picture..lol.. not just that, now she knows about re enabling raid and boot menus as well. think about it...
> 
> if your not here to help.. why are you posting here? you havent said one single helpful thing yet..lol.. all sarcasm, all about whos doing what wrong but no insight. why would that be Dave? lol.. ya know, if I didnt know any better I'd say someone is trying to impress someone with their e-penis lol..


----------



## xtzc (Apr 26, 2007)

thaz a awesome rig..@ the rate i'm managing my finaces ill probably get one of those in like 3 years)  loolll...i wonder if the girl uses the pc @ his maximum capacity...so at this point i dont see the point of OC-ing it...this is a trial and error buissnes and requieres some knowledge of computer hardware and configuration..
anyway good luck in oc-ing it 
regards


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> Yes, D007, you messed me up in the first place LOL, BUT you also helped me the most
> 
> Also, Random was very helpful.  I'll need to go back into Urban Terror and shoot him now
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU looks like you will fit in just fine


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 26, 2007)

lol , nice read!  I would bet she raised the FSB 300MHZ and we just thought it was the voltage she raised , as I have never ever in my life seen a .3 voltage raise to the cpu stop it from posting or booting Any body who has a rig like that that HAS to OVERCLOCK it  I mean like how could you not want to    I am also sure it doesn't need over clocking for now day performance but like HOT DAMN that shnit deserves a good OCing


----------



## d44ve (Apr 27, 2007)

D007 said:


> ok and when are you going to start helping and stop trying to show your sexi man look to the girl? lol.. Ok rico suavey...lol..
> 
> and now she knows about jumpers was the point Dave.. a lesson learned.. no one goes from knowing nothing to knowing everything..  thats common sense, but apparently common sense evades people once a woman comes into the picture..lol.. not just that, now she knows about re enabling raid and boot menus as well. think about it...
> 
> if your not here to help.. why are you posting here? you havent said one single helpful thing yet..lol.. all sarcasm, all about whos doing what wrong but no insight. why would that be Dave? lol.. ya know, if I didnt know any better I'd say someone is trying to impress someone with their e-penis lol..





Awww.... its looks like I hurt someones feelings. I am sorry, I didnt mean to crush your fragile ego. It was a joke, and I am engaged.

Once again, I am sorry. I didnt think you would cry like a little girl. I take it all back and want to offer you a tissue and a hug.

I love you,  goodnight

P.S. All the sarcasm was the lesson.... dont take candy from a stranger or advice on overvolting your computer.

BTW, I do appreciate that you think I look good. I take it as a compliment that you think I have a "sexi Man" look. But I do not go that way, so please dont ask. The "I love you" thing was a joke.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 27, 2007)

D007 said:


> now you see how important the jumper is.. hehe.. see..lol.. lesson one went over well right..lol.



 Helpful



d44ve said:


> Awww.... its looks like I hurt someones feelings.



 Not helpful..

 The forum is a place to be helpful  questions get answered and people learn real things... maybe you got picked on as a kid.


----------



## d44ve (Apr 27, 2007)

Chewy said:


> Helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eh your right (not about being picked on as a kid lol), I suppose sometimes I get a bit overboard on the sarcasm. I appologize, didnt mean any harm


----------



## frankenchrist (Apr 27, 2007)

I wish my daddy would buy me those components... DAMN!
Anyhoo I would spend a few bucks on a cooler it could make or break your OC!
And do not forget your RAM multi's.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 27, 2007)

heh, Isn't it funny how quickly people post when the thread title mentions the word GIRL....  

How ya goin Kristy, I hope all these testosterone filled pc junkies can help you out...  heehee

Nice rig BTW...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 27, 2007)

Is all this chauvinistic posturing really necessary?  Perhaps she finds it flattering, but others are finding it tiresome and irritating.  Please try to keep the conversation limited to the topic, this is not general nonsense.

                    -Thank you


----------



## keakar (Apr 27, 2007)

Kristi_me! said:


> It's down in between my desk and my wall. I'm not pulling it out.  LOL



get that thing off the floor and put it up on the desk!  dust and heat buildup will kill it in no time, the higher it is the cleaner and cooler it will be.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 27, 2007)

keakar said:


> get that thing off the floor and put it up on the desk!  dust and heat buildup will kill it in no time, the higher it is the cleaner and cooler it will be.



ummmm.... no.
all my pc's are on the floor running with no problems, and one has been going for six years!
never had any problems caused by having it on the floor.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 27, 2007)

as long as you  clean the fans like every6 months to 1 year depending on how dusy your house/room is. Im sure if her dad can buy here a nice comp like that she must have a fairly new high tech house that keeps the air clean, liek an r2000 home.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 27, 2007)

Let's not get into an argument over where to stick your computer .


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2007)

What the? Whats a GIRL doing in here? I think she got her directions all turned around looking for the Ann Summers store 

ed- LOL N00000000000000B! "Goforce 8800"  lol sorry am I being mean?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 27, 2007)

keakar said:


> the higher it is the cleaner and cooler it will be.



Except heat rises.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh btw hello I'm Ket  and I promise to stop making fun....eventually


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Except heat rises.



lmao. lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> What the? Whats a GIRL doing in here? I think she got her directions all turned around looking for the Ann Summers store
> 
> ed- LOL N00000000000000B! "Goforce 8800"  lol sorry am I being mean?



Well, for starters she's got a better rig than yours (and mine).  If you keep responding like that they will never show up!!


----------



## mikek75 (Apr 28, 2007)

Aw, leave him alone. He's not used to Internet girls who talk back.


----------



## keakar (Apr 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Except heat rises.



well duh!!!

yes heat rises, and gravity makes dust settle. the floor, being the lowest point, always collects more dust than a desk or table even if you live in a super clean house.

mine has been up on my desk for 4 years now totally dust free and clean, and yes i do check it to be sure. but when it was on the floor it was dusty and needed cleaning every 8 months.

i didn't say it won't work on the floor, heck you can run it anywhere but my point was you will need to clean out dust every 6 months which means your dusty system isn't always as cool as it could be and higher temps always put more stress on a system.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 28, 2007)

keakar said:


> i didn't say it won't work on the floor





keakar said:


> get that thing off the floor and put it up on the desk!  dust and heat buildup *will kill it in no time*, the higher it is the cleaner and cooler it will be.



Okay.


----------



## keakar (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by keakar  
i didn't say it won't work on the floor 



Quote:
Originally Posted by keakar  
get that thing off the floor and put it up on the desk! dust and heat buildup will kill it in no time, the higher it is the cleaner and cooler it will be. 




GJSNeptune said:


> Okay.



so what's your point, i said "dust and heat buildup will kill it " i did not say it was just because it sits on the floor. apparently you just want to take words out of context to mean what you want it to? or are you saying dust and heat build up will not hurt your computer?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2007)

You said dust and heat will kill it *in no time*, then you say "i did not say it would not work on the floor." So it'll die very quickly but that doesn't mean it won't work.

Okay, you're right. It'll work, but according to you, not for very long.  


By the way, dust and heat won't kill your computer. In most cases, excessive heat will make it shut down, and it would take inches of dust (and maybe cigarette smoke) to be significantly harmful. Dust may cause the video card to produce artifacts.

What will kill your computer *in no time* is a Powmax PSU.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 29, 2007)

ok, you two need to go argue somewhere else.
please keep posts in this thread (and all others for that matter) on topic and relevent to the conversation.
if you want to actually be helpful, post PROOF instead of arguing.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok allow me to settle this Shite 

Dust settles everywhere, so it doesnt mean shit where your case is. HOWEVER, if your on carpet, thats when you start seeing problems IF you dont vacuum often, as the carpet tends to collect a heap of dust which is subsequently sucked into the case via the intake fans.

Heat rises, but theres no difference between the floor and a desk in terms of temperature. Your pc would be at the ceiling to feel the effects. 

I wish i had that CPU  and im interested in how the OC will turn out...
Btw random, with the cmos clearing, couldnt the same be achieved by unplugging the power and letting it sit for a bit???


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Ok allow me to settle this Shite
> 
> Dust settles everywhere, so it doesnt mean shit where your case is. HOWEVER, if your on carpet, thats when you start seeing problems IF you dont vacuum often, as the carpet tends to collect a heap of dust which is subsequently sucked into the case via the intake fans.
> 
> ...



 But more acuratly the carpet blocks or slows down the airflow into the bottom air intakes of case and therefore allows for more buildup.  Never place a case directly on floor always put it on a hard surface(board). No unplugging the power will not;  you gotta remove the mobo battery also.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Ok allow me to settle this Shite
> 
> Dust settles everywhere, so it doesnt mean shit where your case is. HOWEVER, if your on carpet, thats when you start seeing problems IF you dont vacuum often, as the carpet tends to collect a heap of dust which is subsequently sucked into the case via the intake fans.
> 
> ...



no, theres a battery on the motherboard that sends an extremely low voltage to the cmos chip. the only way to clear cmos manually is by removing the battery or removing the jumper(or moving it or placing one... depends on the motherboard). fortunately for her, she's got a button near the battery she can press and hold for a few seconds that does it automatically.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

Ah i thought that the battery drained if you left the system unplugged for 15-20mins or so...
ah well, ive never had to...thanks to dual bios. Ahhh sweet innovation.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

Many methods, but the only way to really be 100% sure the CMOS has been zapped properly is to remove the battery and the power cord from the PSU and leave for 5 mins.


----------



## SK-1 (May 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Many methods, but the only way to really be 100% sure the CMOS has been zapped properly is to remove the battery and the power cord from the PSU and leave for 5 mins.



Plus the jumper thing,...right?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Plus the jumper thing,...right?



yea, button, whatever.
all they do is essentially remove the battery as well.
they cut off one of the terminals from the battery so that the circuit is open.


----------

